# open bull unit BULL DOWN NOW W/PICS



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I HAD A GREAT WEEKEND OF ELK HUNTING. I HIKED ALL DAY SAT. AND SEEN NOTHING. SUNDAY MOURNING CAME WAY TO FAST.BUGGLINBULLS AND I GOT UPHE WENT TO HIS SPOT AND I HIKED DOWN THAT ONE RIDGE ON THAT ONE MOUNTAIN RANGE. I STARTED DOWN IT AT FIRST LIGHT. 
I WALKED FOR AN HOUR OR SO BEFORE I CAME INTO A CLEARING THE SUN WAS RIGHT IN MY FACE SO I TIPPED MY HAT DOWN LOOKED UP AND HAD A BULL HEADING STRAIGHT TO ME HE IS A MONSTER 370 OR CLOSE TO. I PULLED UP MY RANGE FINDER AND COULD NOT SEE ANYTHING BUT SUN RAYS. HE WALKED BEHIND A TREE SO I MOVED INTO THE SHADOWS AND HE CAUGHT MY WIND AND WAS GONEJUST AS FAST AS HE CAME.
NEXT BULL I WAS CLIMBING OVER A LOG WHEN I WENT TO HOP OFF THE OTHER SIDE I LOOKED UP AND HE WAS 20 YARDS AND BOLTED LIKE LIGHNING
NEXT BULL BY THIS TIME I AM SO PISSED THAT I HAD THE CHANCE TO KILL TWO BULLS AND DIDNT EVEN GET A SHOT OFF. I WAS ON MY HANDS AND KNEES CRAWLING UNDER A LOG OVER THE TRAIL LOOKED UP AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW ANOTHER BULL COMING STRAIGHT TO ME I WAS BUSTED COULDNT MOVE AN INCH HE WAS GONE.
NEXT BULL I AM FREAKING OUT AT THIS POINT THAT I SEEN THREE NICE BULLS ON A OPEN BULL UNIT IN ONE MOURNING ON ONE RIDGE. I CAUGHT SOMETHING MOVING DOWN BELOW ME PULLED UP MY BINOS AND SURE ENOUGH HE WAS A BULL I BACKED OUT AND GOT INFRONT OF HIM THE WIND SWIRLED AND HE TROTTED OFF. 
NEXT BULL I WALKED ANOTHER 100 YARDS AND SEEN A OLD BULL SKULL SOMEONE CUT THE ANTLERS OFF OFF RIGHT OFF THE SIDE OF THE TRAIL. WHILE I WALKED BY A WAS CHECKING IT OUT AND LOKKED UP ONE AGAIN ANOTHER BULL BUSTED ME
BY NOW I AM ABOUT TO CRY ALL BULLS WERE NICE FIVES AND GOOD SIXS BESIDES THE GIANT. SO I STARTED HUNTING LIKE I ALWAYS DO GLASS AS FAR AS I CAN SEE WALK TO THAT POINT THEN GLASS AGAIN. SPOTED A SMALL 4X5 BULL COMING MY WAY GOT ON MY KNEES AND LET HIM WALK 20 YARDS FROM ME. I SENT A CARBON MISSILE RIGHT INTO HIS CHEST HE RAN 60 YARDS AND WAS DONE. CALLED BUGGLINBULLS ON THE RADIO TOLD HIM I HAD A BULL DOWN HE CAME AND HELPED ME PACK IT TO THE FOUR WHEELER TRAIL GOT HIM LOADED UP AND HEADED BACK TO CAMP. I WILL LET HIM POST THE PICS AND TELL YOU THE GREAT SPOT N STALK STORY WITH HIS BUCK


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

I straight up call BS until I see pics! I wanna see pics! Let's SEE it!


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*



Yahtahay said:


> I straight up call BS until I see pics! I wanna see pics! Let's SEE it!


yes lets see the pics becouse that sounds to good to be true.

oh wait a minute that is the same dream i had the other night but my bull was bigger.

just kidding lets see the pics


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

i let bugglin bulls know to post them. For all you guys that think i dont know how to judge elk i killed a 370 two years ago with my bow. i know that all of you think i am joking but it all happened so i dont give two $#its less if you believe me


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

It was by far the best trip I have been on in a open bull unit even know i shot the smallest one i seen yesteday. I also want to put out a big thanks to bugglinbulls for the great hunt.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*



lionhunter said:


> i let bugglin bulls know to post them. For all you guys that think i dont know how to judge elk i killed a 370 two years ago with my bow. i know that all of you think i am joking but it all happened so i dont give two $#its less if you believe me


I didn't say you don't know how to judge, I just want to SEE the PICS! Honestly it does sound too good to be true especially on an open bull unit but that doesn't mean it won't happen and in your case you say it did so great! Congrats, I just want to see the pics!  And save your $#its for toilet paper. PICS! PICS! I am salavating for PICS! It's like the saying goes, until you have PICS its BS! 

On another note, please don't post in CAPS...It's irritating to read. I read it all but some won't even read it because of it.

Lastly, again, CONGRATS! What open bull unit were you in? I hope to fill my tag during the last 7 days of the hunt in an open bull area (North Slope).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

BuggerinBulls was involved... Hmmmm. I might have to call BS too. :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

2ND THAT TEX.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

...but why did he have to yell the whole story???


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*



lionhunter said:


> HELPED ME PACK IT TO THE FOUR WHEELER TRAIL GOT HIM LOADED UP AND HEADED BACK TO CAMP. I WILL LET HIM POST THE PICS AND TELL YOU THE GREAT SPOT N STALK STORY WITH HIS _*BUCK*_


370"? thats got to be the biggest BUCK i have hear of. o-||


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

North slope? South slope?


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

What a bunch of poop!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*



bwhntr said:


> ...but why did he have to yell the whole story???


I asked him to for mine and Tex's sake............we are hard of hearing.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

but of course...makes sense now.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*



bwhntr said:


> ...but why did he have to yell the whole story???


dude just scored a big bull, on an open unit, with a bow and arrow. I'd be excited too!

WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Is this better for all you guys? I NEVER SAID IT WAS A 370" BUCK TO START WITH. I JUST TOLD YOU WHAT HAPPENED TO ME THIS WEEKEND FOR ALL YOU GUYS THAT SIT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY AND DO NOTHING BUT PLAY ON THIS WEBSITE (TEX-O-BOB) GET A LIFE. I have talked to a lot of people in the field that say they posted on here a few times and they just get harassed by people on here so they quit posting and visiting the website. That is the point that I am almost at. I will get some pics on here asap so you guys can see that I killed a bull this weekend and bugglinbulls killed a buck. As far as how the hunt came together you dont have to believe me like I said before. Oh yeah and I hunted north of I-70


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Let's just see the pics! I think we have all become a little skeptical with so many claims of 370 bulls that experience some major camera/ground shrinkage bringing them in at 320. I am excited to see the pics, get em up already and congrats!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Hmmm, I think you have mistaken most of the intent here. The only person I'd speculate was actually calling you out was HJB, the others were just havin a little fun and want to see the photo..... cause we likes photos.

Congrats, let's see it!

PS, for us dorks that like to communicate via the forum frequently, all caps is about like someone screaming in your ear. Maybe yelling is appropriate in relation to your excitement. If this be the case, then CARRY ON!!

PS, I don't recall claims of a 370 bull or buck. Just that you have killed a 370 bull in the past (Wasatch if I recall, buggered yourselves with an ATV rollover?) and that buggggglinbulls had killed a buck and wanted to tell the story as well. Close? Complete miss? Does your dog have a tail?


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Thanks for the congrats. This is a pic of my archery wasatch bull two years ago


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Here is a pic


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Just huntin


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

That wasatch bull is SICK! And THANK YOU for the pics! Congrats on the 5x?. Dude, don't take this too seriously, we ALL just wanted pics and you delivered! THANK YOU! And again...CONGRATS! Think about this on the other foot, if someone told your story like you said it here what lines would you believe without pics? I'm sure you'd be thinking along the same lines we all were and I'm glad you showed us up with PROOF but that was not our intent...it was WE WANT PICS with your STORY!  Excellent job nonetheless lionhunter!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Congrats on the bull I have just a couple weeks before I get my crack at one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*



> I JUST TOLD YOU WHAT HAPPENED TO ME THIS WEEKEND FOR ALL YOU GUYS THAT SIT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY AND DO NOTHING BUT PLAY ON THIS WEBSITE (TEX-O-BOB) GET A LIFE.


Jeeeeez, and I even used a :mrgreen: guy and a :O•-: guy........

Does your ***** hurt guy? take some midol.

BTW, congrats on the bull, now go out and kill more lions.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Can someone resize those wasatch bull pics and make them bigger?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Does that elk have one eye? Nice pics. Congrats. 
Tree he said his dog has a tail. Duh.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*



lionhunter said:


> Can someone resize those wasatch bull pics and make them bigger?


Email them to me and I'll do it as a gesture to bury the hatchet. 

[email protected]


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Nice work! Congratulations on your elk.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

*lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*

Here it is, the pictures are here! put your pencils away and put your coffee down! 
I also added a few extra pictures, first thats a 3x4 velvet buck, not a monster but, still a fun buck, some may be ignorent to the story but, their I was caught out in the open when I glassed the buck up bedded down facing me, 110 yards away. It took me 30 min. to belly crawl 10 yards to get behind a tree! anyways this will be a long story so i'll make it short. I got to that point facepainted up and, took my boots off because, I was about to make an hour and 20 more minute sneak accross a steep slope and shell rock. was going to shoot him at 60 yards( I would consider myself to be a excellent shot), but I could not see him! so I kept going until he finaly stood up and, I was 18 yards. so..... I put one through the boiler and, the rest like they say is history... GOOD HUNTIN WITH GOOD FRIENDS, is what I like to call that. P.S i'm having trouble resizing them so i'm sending them to lion hunter so look. the other Elk picture that ill send them is of all the bulls I'v havested. The 3 on the wall are all open bull units and the one in my hands is my last years wasatch bull. they go from left to right on the wall. 5x5....5x6.....6x6.. and the one in my hands is a 6x6... I know TEx_BOB has been dying to see them AIN"T thaz Right TEX?


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

Here is bugglinbull's pics that he sent me.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: open bull unit BULL DOWN*

so from lert to right 5x5... 5x6...6x6 and 6x6 ALL ARCHERY! 3 on the wall were open bull units and the one in my hands is a 2010 wasatch archery.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*

        

I'm waiting with baited breath!

Email me your pics. I'll size them and send them back no charge...


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*

Here they are


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*

thanks, I can do it on my computer at my house, but for some reason I cant figure out my parents computer. see i stopped by here on my way home from work


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*

oh and thank you lionhunter, for resensing my pic's. I know your real name but its fun this way right?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*



bugglinbulls said:


> thanks, I can do it on my computer at my house, but for some reason I cant figure out my parents computer. see i stopped by here on my way home from work


 :lol: If your parents have the same computer mine do it was built about 1985...

BTW, nice stalk on that buck. Did you fall face first into some shoe polish? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*

Very nice! Congrats! Where is the 370 bull you mentioned in the other thread and what is the score of the euro mount? Very nice!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*



Huge29 said:


> Very nice! Congrats! Where is the 370 bull you mentioned in the other thread and what is the score of the euro mount? Very nice!


 the one in my hands scores 351 and some change. hunted 17 days straight... really hot year last year. my buddys 370 and this one were killed in the same spot back to back years 2009 and 2010 in the wasatch unit.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice collection of little bulls ya got there lol j/k thanks for sharing.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> Nice collection of little bulls ya got there lol j/k thanks for sharing.


 yeah, thanks man their all archery. the three on the wall are open bull kills and the one in my hands is wasatch LE archery. no problem love to share any time


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> BTW, nice stalk on that buck. Did you fall face first into some shoe polish? :mrgreen:


Holy crap, I just laughed so hard I think I woke my kids up, thanks Tex. I really need to go to bed.

Nice bulls guys, way to get it done.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

deleted


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So I have read the thread twice and still have no idea where this years bull is that originally started this mess is.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

download/file.php?id=19275&mode=view


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Thought he said he killed a 370 monster yesterday the story changed


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I never gathered that he killed a 370 this year. 2 years ago, yes. Shiny things, there's always shiny things.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

pheaz said:


> So I have read the thread twice and still have no idea where this years bull is that originally started this mess is.


 on the 3rd page a few posts down theirs a string of pictures, a 4x5 bull with me and lionhunter then theirs me with a deer below that, my story on the deer is just above the pictures. He killed a 370 in 2009, I killed mine last year, and the 4x5 was this year, mine are just to look at.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: lionhunter's OPEN BULL ELK*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> bugglinbulls said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, I can do it on my computer at my house, but for some reason I cant figure out my parents computer. see i stopped by here on my way home from work
> ...


thanks... Oh,.. theirs some green and brown in their, just hard to see, anything to take the sun glare off right? you wait till you see my duck pattern!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Your what pattern!!!! ohhhhhh DUCK....I thought I read something else heheh


----------

